# Battlefield 3: FXAA Injector auch für den Ego-Shooter verfügbar - Mehr Schärfe für die Edel-Grafik



## SebastianThoeing (30. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: FXAA Injector auch für den Ego-Shooter verfügbar - Mehr Schärfe für die Edel-Grafik* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: FXAA Injector auch für den Ego-Shooter verfügbar - Mehr Schärfe für die Edel-Grafik


----------



## pkroos (30. November 2011)

und wie siehts mit performance einbrüchen aus?


----------



## PeriodsofLife (30. November 2011)

bin ein noob, wo muss man das ding hinkopieren, man sollte solche dinge immer mal mit posten

LG


----------



## jade48 (30. November 2011)

pkroos schrieb:


> und wie siehts mit performance einbrüchen aus?



ich hab mir das mal reinkopiert und kann nur sagen ein unterschied wie tag und nacht,zum positiven.
performance einbrüche keine zu bemerken.
hab alles auf ultra und läuft total flüssig.
frage mich nur,ob man den injector auch für andere spiele nehmen kann oder ob der für jedes spiel angepasst wird.


----------



## jade48 (30. November 2011)

na einfach den inhalt des ordners in den hauptordner rein kopieren,mehr nicht.


----------



## tommy1977 (30. November 2011)

Wenn ich die Files in den Hauptordner kopiert habe, ist das dann automatisch aktiviert?


----------



## BlutEngel (30. November 2011)

also hab die performence mal getestet hab mit den files durchschnittlich 5-10 fps weniger. mit fraps getestet


----------



## X3niC (30. November 2011)

Kann man das wie bei Skyrim an und ausschalten im Spiel?
Ich finde es sieht in Skyrim total beknackt aus, aber in bf3 siehts ja vielleicht besser aus.


----------



## dmwDragon (30. November 2011)

welchen Hauptordner denn "Data" oder den normalen BF3


----------



## danoc (30. November 2011)

normalen hauptordner.
Also finde es teilweise schon übertrieben scharf gestellt. das etwas dunklere hingegen gefällt mir ganz gut und alles läuft sehr flüssig auf ultra. 

leider ist gerade battlelog down


----------



## dmwDragon (30. November 2011)

danoc schrieb:


> normalen hauptordner.
> Also finde es teilweise schon übertrieben scharf gestellt. das etwas dunklere hingegen gefällt mir ganz gut und alles läuft sehr flüssig auf ultra.
> 
> leider ist gerade battlelog down


  Thx , ja ich denke mir mal das man um 11 wieder Zocken kann


----------



## stawacz (30. November 2011)

dmwDragon schrieb:


> welchen Hauptordner denn "Data" oder den normalen BF3


 nee hauptordner glaub ich ,,kanns aber leider nich testen weil battlelog grad gepatch wird


----------



## stawacz (30. November 2011)

so getestet,,bei mir startet battlefield nicht.battlefield funktioniert nich mehr bla bla...ohne gehts^^


----------



## dmwDragon (30. November 2011)

bei mir läuft es 1A


----------



## Neydis (30. November 2011)

Muss man im nach dem Kopieren noch im Spiel was einstellen?
Schade daß kein Bild mit Vergleichsschieber vorhanden ist in dem Artikel hier.


----------



## xotoxic242 (30. November 2011)

Sehr dürftige Beschreibung bzw. Infos. 
Mich würde interessieren in wie weit dadurch die FPS einbrechen und die gesamte Performance.


----------



## jade48 (30. November 2011)

Neydis schrieb:


> Muss man im nach dem Kopieren noch im Spiel was einstellen?
> Schade daß kein Bild mit Vergleichsschieber vorhanden ist in dem Artikel hier.




man braucht nichts mehr anderes,außer die optionen im spiel,einzustellen. mit der "Pausen" taste kann man es an und aus schalten.


----------



## jade48 (30. November 2011)

in den hauptordner gehen und die datei " injFX_Settings.h" mit dem editor öffnen und dort drin dann die schärfe etc. einstellen so wie man es haben will.


----------



## jade48 (30. November 2011)

mit der " Pausen " taste an und aus schalten.


----------



## maikblack2011 (30. November 2011)

also bei mir geht es nicht...habs im richtigen ordner und hab ein wenig in den settings verändert aber ingame nix zu sehen und wenn ich pause drücke ändert sich auch nichts.


----------



## DrProof (30. November 2011)

hässlich....
wer will mehr Schatten in einem Spiel wo man den Gegner sehen muss!


----------



## danoc (30. November 2011)

hab mal alle bloom werte auf 9 gestellt  sieht ja echt krass aus


----------



## Yellowbear (30. November 2011)

Lasst mich raten, PC Games hat es mal wieder "nicht getestet"?


----------



## wurzn (30. November 2011)

DrProof schrieb:


> hässlich....
> wer will mehr Schatten in einem Spiel wo man den Gegner sehen muss!


 
scheisse noch mehr kontrast  würd auch nix mehr sehn glaub ich


----------



## anubra (30. November 2011)

*ACHTUNG*
das benutzen dieser modifikation könnte einen kick/bann seitens PB geben wie eben von einem PB dev auf twitter gesagt wurde 
http://battlefieldo.com/fxaa-injector-may-result-in-pb-kicksbans/


----------



## xotoxic242 (30. November 2011)

anubra schrieb:


> *ACHTUNG*
> das benutzen dieser modifikation könnte einen kick/bann seitens PB geben wie eben von einem PB dev auf twitter gesagt wurde
> FXAA Injector may result in PB Kicks/Bans – BATTLEFIELDO | Your source for Battlefield 3


 

Wundert mich garnicht.Ist immerhin eine Datei/Programm die nicht Bestandteil vom BF3 ist.
Deshalb bleibt bei mir auch alles so wie es ist.
Die Grasfik ist mehr als gut genug!


----------



## Maddi20 (30. November 2011)

mit wieviel prozent frame-einbruch muss man mdamit rechnen?


----------



## mariusImac (1. Dezember 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Wundert mich garnicht.Ist immerhin eine Datei/Programm die nicht Bestandteil vom BF3 ist.
> Deshalb bleibt bei mir auch alles so wie es ist.
> Die Grasfik ist mehr als gut genug!


 
hahahaha XDD
sry, aber ich habe erst verstanden Die "Grass Fick" ist mehr als gut genug!  
und nicht Grafik XDDDD


----------



## 5h4d0w (1. Dezember 2011)

häh? erstens mal sollte FXAA nichts an den farben ändern.
zweitens ist soweit ich weiß doch eine variante von FXAA bereits eingebaut? und zumindest meinen vergleichen nach sind leute, die MSAA aktivieren (und damit scheinbar FXAA deaktivieren, denn zumindest bei den eingebauten dingen gibts nur entweder oder) selber schuld. derart mies im vergleich. wo das besser sein soll versteh ich beim besten willen nicht. deutlich weniger FPS und kantenflimmern soweit das auge reicht.


----------



## RafaelloRM (1. Dezember 2011)

Also ich habe FXAA für etwa 1 Std ausprobiert und es funktioniert ziemlich gut. Nach dem Download einfach die Datei z.B auf den Desktop entpacken und dann alle Dateien (injFXsettings.h, shader.hls, dxdi.dll und die injFX.Shaders) in den Battlfield 3 Ordner bei mir ist es der C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3 kopieren. 

Man kan auch auch sehr viele Werte in der injFX Settings zusätzlich verändern wenn man das Ganze mit Editor aufmacht. Auch hier die 0 einfach mit einem Wert zwischen 1 bis 9 ersetzten. 

Insgesamt sind die Farben kräftiger/voller und die Schärfe nimmt deutlich zu! Die Perfomance scheint nicht abzunehmen, vielleicht weil ich SLI habe. Aber die Perfomance kann man auch messen, auch hier einfach das kostenlose FRAPS Programm installieren, FRAPS im Spiel ablesen dann FXAA "installieren" und noch einmal messen!

PS.: Mein Kumpel hat es auch "installiert" und bis jetzt keinen KICK oder BAN kassiert. Da ich etwas bedenken hatte, habe ich es wieder etnfernt. Vielleich kann ja Jemand auch seine Erfahrungen hier reinschreiben, vor allem die KICK Erfahrungen

Gruß


----------



## cinos (1. Dezember 2011)

"anubra" hat es schon geschrieben. Seht zu das ihr diese Datei schnellstens wieder entfernt von eurem System. Kann zu Punkbuster kicks und sogar banns führen laut battlefield.org.


----------



## danoc (2. Dezember 2011)

RafaelloRM schrieb:


> Also ich habe FXAA für etwa 1 Std ausprobiert und es funktioniert ziemlich gut. Nach dem Download einfach die Datei z.B auf den Desktop entpacken und dann alle Dateien (injFXsettings.h, shader.hls, dxdi.dll und die injFX.Shaders) in den Battlfield 3 Ordner bei mir ist es der C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3 kopieren.
> 
> Man kan auch auch sehr viele Werte in der injFX Settings zusätzlich verändern wenn man das Ganze mit Editor aufmacht. Auch hier die 0 einfach mit einem Wert zwischen 1 bis 9 ersetzten.
> 
> ...



also habe jetzt auch mehrere werte mal verändert und ein gutes ergebniss erreicht. hier der vergleich Directupload.net - Dvoiouziv.jpg

und hier der gesammte ordner für die, die es gern mal probieren wollen. Dateiupload - dein kostenloser Filehost


die fps sinken so gut wie garnicht und alles wirkt realistischer, auch auf mittel oder high 

gekickt wurde ich noch nicht einmal. ab und an komm ich beim starten auf kein server. beim zweiten versuch aber ohne probleme.

mfg danoc1


----------



## danoc (3. Dezember 2011)

hier nochmal der link   http://www.x4v.de/?forum-showposts-755-p1#6906


----------



## RafaelloRM (10. Dezember 2011)

PS.: Ein Nachtrag
Ich nutze nun das Tool seit über 1 Woche wieder. Bis jetzt gab es keine KICKS vom Server. Ebenso gibt es fast keine Probleme bis auf eine Kleinigkeit, DANOC hat es ebanfalls schon erwähnt und zwar kommt es ab und zu vor, dass man beim ersten Versuch nicht auf den Server kommt. Der zweite Versuch "funz" ohne Probleme.
Mein Fazit: Super Tool!


----------

